# Why SOOO Many Miami Lyft Drivers With Cars WAY Over 2017 Model Date?



## Ron Cole (Sep 25, 2019)

So LYFT has a policy where you have to have a 2017 model car or newer. Yet, in Miami, very few have cars that new driving for LYFT. In fact, most I see are 2010 or older. Any clues?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Grandfathered in.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

MoreTips said:


> Grandfathered in.


That's going to come to an end.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

It’s the same in Ft Myers
The 2017 thing is a new rule and only for new cars to lyft so if I replace my 2011 it will have to be a 2017 or newer


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Ron Cole said:


> So LYFT has a policy where you have to have a 2017 model car or newer. Yet, in Miami, very few have cars that new driving for LYFT. In fact, most I see are 2010 or older. Any clues?


Why is anyone driving for lyft after those rate cuts


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ron Cole said:


> So LYFT has a policy where you have to have a 2017 model car or newer. Yet, in Miami, very few have cars that new driving for LYFT. In fact, most I see are 2010 or older. Any clues?


Rentals all 2017 or newer.
They have too many drivers, so all new vehicles into the platform 2017 or newer 
Put another motor/ trans in the old car and keep it running.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ron Cole said:


> So LYFT has a policy where you have to have a 2017 model car or newer. Yet, in Miami, very few have cars that new driving for LYFT. In fact, most I see are 2010 or older. Any clues?


Lyft is LUCKY ANYBODY STILL DRIVES FOR THEM.after Last Rate Cut !

What do you Want for NOTHING !?!?

A RUBBER BISCUIT ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ron Cole said:


> So LYFT has a policy where you have to have a 2017 model car or newer. Yet, in Miami, very few have cars that new driving for LYFT. In fact, most I see are 2010 or older. Any clues?


 this change is literally a month or two old. Which must mean you are a really new driver. If something like this is already bothering you, I highly suggest quitting now because this ain't nothing compared to for the roller coaster you're about to endure. To be honest I don't know how they expect anyone be driving a brand new car at the rates they pay. You'll see...


----------



## Jws1217 (Mar 11, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Why is anyone driving for lyft after those rate cuts


That is why I am reading the posts. At what point do you realize you are not making money???? Simple question how many trips do you have to do for a set of tires providing you care about your safety? I found you can only make a profit at least here in upstate NY 2 hrs am and 2 hrs pm other than that you might get $10 per hr. not me.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

What is the rate in Florida for Lyft drivers?


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Ron Cole said:


> So LYFT has a policy where you have to have a 2017 model car or newer. Yet, in Miami, very few have cars that new driving for LYFT. In fact, most I see are 2010 or older. Any clues?


They didn't require that drivers already on the road (way too many of them, if this ridiculous new requirement is any indication) upgrade their cars. We can drive our older cars til it's time to get a new one, then it has to be 2017+.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Ron Cole said:


> So LYFT has a policy where you have to have a 2017 model car or newer. Yet, in Miami, very few have cars that new driving for LYFT. In fact, most I see are 2010 or older. Any clues?


Some cars may be grandfathered in. That's my guess. Any new applicants likely require a newer car. I think this is mostly a ploy to get new drivers to use the rental program.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Some cars may be grandfathered in. That's my guess. Any new applicants likely require a newer car. I think this is mostly a ploy to get new drivers to use the rental program.


And pay even less


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I would be furious if i'm grandfathered in and some idiot rear ends me really bad. Insurance company will say the car is worth $2,000 even though you kept great care of it and know it's worth way more than that even if there's tons of miles on it.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

mbd said:


> Rentals all 2017 or newer.


Right, and I think that is part of the reason for the new rule. I think they are trying to direct their drivers into the rental program -- they make money on the rental, AND they pay the rental drivers even less than regular drivers.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

JimKE said:


> Right, and I think that is part of the reason for the new rule. I think they are trying to direct their drivers into the rental program -- they make money on the rental, AND they pay the rental drivers even less than regular drivers.


obviously drivers love ❤ being exploited ✔


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Right, and I think that is part of the reason for the new rule. I think they are trying to direct their drivers into the rental program -- they make money on the rental, AND they pay the rental drivers even less than regular drivers.


Now you're getting it. Sadly there are many desperate Americans out there that will sign up for the rental programs not realizing what a bad deal they are and how many hours of driving they will have to do to make it worthwhile.

The only redeeming thing about the rental program is that these drivers aren't locked down on a multi year lease(yet). So when they realize they're getting screwed after a few weeks , they can apparently turn the car back in. ??‍♂


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

You would be a fool to buy a new car to drive for Lyft. They are reducing pay to as low as 35 cents a mile in many markets nationwide. Taxi drivers in India actually earn more per mile than you would. No exageration! Look it up!



June132017 said:


> I would be furious if i'm grandfathered in and some idiot rear ends me really bad. Insurance company will say the car is worth $2,000 even though you kept great care of it and know it's worth way more than that even if there's tons of miles on it.


I wonder if there would be a way to sue for loss of livelihood? Then again the judge would probably laugh you out of court when hearing about the 35 cent a mile rate of pay!

Judge: "That's not even gainful employment! You ought to be paying the defendant for getting you out of that situation"


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Now you're getting it. Sadly there are many desperate Americans out there that will sign up for the rental programs not realizing what a bad deal they are and how many hours of driving they will have to do to make it worthwhile.
> 
> The only redeeming thing about the rental program is that these drivers aren't locked down on a multi year lease(yet). So when they realize they're getting screwed after a few weeks , they can apparently turn the car back in. ??‍♂


I'm trying to figure out how rental drivers make it through tax season. I think that would be enough to make me go buy a hooptie


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how rental drivers make it through tax season. I think that would be enough to make me go buy a hooptie


Certainly better deductions if you OWN your car than renting or leasing


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

O-Side Uber said:


> Certainly better deductions if you OWN your car than renting or leasing


Yeah I agree. I can't imagine not being able to write off for miles. You'd almost want to not have bonuses paying your car rental payment so you could at least claim that


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

What happens is they figure it out and go use Hyre and then they figure that one out too and eventually just leave


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

June132017 said:


> What is the rate in Florida for Lyft drivers?


In the Orlando FL area, using Lyft, 3.20 min, .56 per mile, .08 per minute


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

father of unicorns said:


> In the Orlando FL area, using Lyft, 3.20 min, .56 per mile, .08 per minute


Stick to your chi-town forum.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Stick to your chi-town forum.
> View attachment 364376


Keep driving for .53 per mile!


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

father of unicorns said:


> Keep driving for .53 per mile!


Point was you have wrong info!
Thank you! You keep shuttling the rats, I'll take...


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

I guess these goons will never figure out that you should never get less for completing a ride compared to collecting a cancel fee.

It’s getting hard to remember the really old days where I would make every effort to find the passenger because it was always worth doing the ride.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Can someone link to an official Lyft.com page that mentions the 2017 requirement? Everything I can find still has 2007.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

werty said:


> Can someone link to an official Lyft.com page that mentions the 2017 requirement? Everything I can find still has 2007.


Maybe they changed it back....odd.

This post https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...vers-join-florida-market.340117/#post-5196020
links to the Lyft Driver Vehicle requirements page here. https://www.lyft.com/driver/cities/orlando-fl/driver-application-requirements

The UP post showed that it was 2017 or newer required, but the Lyft page now shows that vehicles as old as 2007 are allowed.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Lower tiers it's mathmatically impossible to profit in a 2017 lmao the depreciation will kill a 2017 with 100K miles lol

Lyft requirements are a 2004 here & Uber is 15 years

2017 is crazy unless black or lux & that's still crazy


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

Ron Cole said:


> So LYFT has a policy where you have to have a 2017 model car or newer. Yet, in Miami, very few have cars that new driving for LYFT. In fact, most I see are 2010 or older. Any clues?


They want drivers who can be controlled. As simple as that.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

JimKE said:


> I think they are trying to direct their drivers into the rental program -- they make money on the rental, AND they pay the rental drivers even less than regular drivers.


Seriously...that's insane for the driver. There's literally little to no actual profit happening at that point.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> I wonder if there would be a way to sue for loss of livelihood? Then again the judge would probably laugh you out of court when hearing about the 35 cent a mile rate of pay!
> 
> Judge: "That's not even gainful employment! You ought to be paying the defendant for getting you out of that situation"


If you are out of a job for two weeks, and you normally drive 300 miles a day, that is 4200 miles. If the pay was $0.35/mi the most you could make is $1470 in income... but the IRS cost per mile is $0.58 or $2436. $2436-1470=$966.

So if you are rear-ended and put out of work for two weeks, you officially owe the person who rear ended you $966 for your lost income.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

WAHN said:


> Maybe they changed it back....odd.
> 
> This post https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...vers-join-florida-market.340117/#post-5196020
> links to the Lyft Driver Vehicle requirements page here. https://www.lyft.com/driver/cities/orlando-fl/driver-application-requirements
> ...


You are right. It does look like they changed it back. I vaguely remember when they came out with the 2017 requirement they claimed it was temporary. I guess for once they weren't lying to us! Wow!


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

WAHN said:


> Maybe they changed it back....odd.
> 
> This post https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft...vers-join-florida-market.340117/#post-5196020
> links to the Lyft Driver Vehicle requirements page here. https://www.lyft.com/driver/cities/orlando-fl/driver-application-requirements
> ...


They did say when they implemented the 2017 criteria that it was temporary (meaning they knew what a dumb-ass idea it was from the start but decided to try it anyway). I'm in Florida and added a friend's 2010 Corolla today to test it, was able to add no problem.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> Lower tiers it's mathmatically impossible to profit in a 2017 lmao the depreciation will kill a 2017 with 100K miles lol
> 
> Lyft requirements are a 2004 here & Uber is 15 years
> 
> 2017 is crazy unless black or lux & that's still crazy


Except for comfort. It has to be 2016 and newer, which is stricter than select. I have a feeling a lot of comfort Vehicles will be dropping off the platform at the end of this year as the year rotates



touberornottouber said:


> You are right. It does look like they changed it back. I vaguely remember when they came out with the 2017 requirement they claimed it was temporary. I guess for once they weren't lying to us! Wow!


didn't Lyft Implement 2015 and newer in Texas shortly after they did the 2017 requirement in Florida? I wonder that still stands


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Damn Boy said:


> They want drivers who can be controlled. As simple as that.


Since I started in November 2016, each change in policy/pay pushes the more intelligent full-time drivers into other fields. That's what's been happening here in the Chicago area. I wouldn't even consider making Lyft my full-time job now.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

June132017 said:


> I would be furious if i'm grandfathered in and some idiot rear ends me really bad. Insurance company will say the car is worth $2,000 even though you kept great care of it and know it's worth way more than that even if there's tons of miles on it.


 Trust me, I treat my Uber and LYFT (currently) approved 2005 Honda Civic Hybrid like a QUEEN. 50 miles to the gallon, and still rides, drives and actually looks pretty good. The strategy of driving the best, oldest car is a pretty good one not just for Rideshsre, but life in general, in my opinion. For those that claim passengers want nicer cars, perhaps that is true, but after 3500+ rides I carry 5.0 and 4.98 ratings. I believe people are pretty satisfied with a safe pleasant ride.


----------



## Sorainzo (Oct 24, 2015)

That's the way to do it. An older, yet reliable vehicle that's great on gas (4-cylinder, hybrid, electric) with no car note, not valued too high and depreciation isn't an issue. Only use as supplemental income, disregard garbage points and ratings system, and only accept rides that make sense.

And that's for Uber. But for Lyft, with the way they're acting now, the best way to do it with them is uninstalling their driver app.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Why is anyone driving for lyft after those rate cuts


Need the cash for weed


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Lyft is LUCKY ANYBODY STILL DRIVES FOR THEM.after Last Rate Cut !
> 
> What do you Want for NOTHING !?!?
> 
> A RUBBER BISCUIT ?


Sounds like lyft likes to give out wish sandwiches.

Two slices of bread...and you wish it had some meat in it.


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel (Nov 17, 2019)

mbd said:


> Rentals all 2017 or newer.
> They have too many drivers, so all new vehicles into the platform 2017 or newer
> Put another motor/ trans in the old car and keep it running.


Could it be because lyft just announced their own car rental service? They totally want you by the balls. Rent from them and work to pay off your car, then car dies over years of driving and repeat.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Ron Cole said:


> So LYFT has a policy where you have to have a 2017 model car or newer. Yet, in Miami, very few have cars that new driving for LYFT. In fact, most I see are 2010 or older. Any clues?


The drivers are naughty?

.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I just signed up for lyft in FL with a with a 2015.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

I love this policy. It is a good way to limit drivers. Wish we had in LA, too many drivers here


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> I just signed up for lyft in FL with a with a 2015.


Yeah but how long ago?


Clint Torres said:


> I love this policy. It is a good way to limit drivers. Wish we had in LA, too many drivers here


Anyone driving basic Lyft with a car newer than two years old, will quickly learn what a dumb choice that is. At the current pay rates, it won't even give them the benefit of getting paid ahead on things or getting caught up on things if they're doing Lyft for that purpose. Now you have a new car with a shit ton of miles and the depreciation on most new vehicles that are only able to drive basic Lyft, is pretty significant.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah but how long ago?


8 days ago


----------

